# your LOWRIDER or your WIFE



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

LMFAO!!!
My wife hates my car
Hates when I spend time with my car working on it
Hates when I spend money on it......
She better get used to it......
Cause when I'm finished with it......I'm a build another......
LMFAO....... 
FELLAS YOU FEEL ME?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> LMFAO!!!
> My wife hates my car
> Hates when I spend time with my car working on it
> Hates when I spend money on it......
> ...


Shell get used to it seeing as someone else is already serving her the D. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

she'll get over it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I'd rather have my family than any car or club, but this is a good topic I been married for 20 years and I will say at one time I was into cars bad. I didn't feel like I put the cars first but they did and some of my friends could see it. . But cars are always a part but wife and kids come first me and my wife split for a bit 3 years ago and it took that to see I was moving fast didn't see it. A lot of lowriders won't tell ya they loose they family over these cars or can't do things with their family like vacations and so on. But I see it a lot of my friends loose it all and put shows and cars first your car won't be at your funeral


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

naw ... neither! 

My wife even okay with Panty Dropper sticker for my 6T4 

With her any car is possible!

but find a woman who can hang with this ... thats too rare of a fit :thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

mods please move to offtopic.
Thanks,
MP


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Women and cars. I explained when i met my girl that there's millions of each on the world..... So I choose my lowriding wife ....even though she probably picks the lowriders. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

If it has tits or wheels it's bound to give you problems.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't have a wife.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Chicago-n said:


> I don't have a wife.


what dis ****** said


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> If it has tits or wheels it's bound to give you problems.


Problems or head


:inout:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^^I thought u didn't give head bish? Ur speaking like a true head hunter :naughty:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

~esjmami~ said:


> Problems or head
> 
> 
> :inout:


:scrutinize:


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

I'll pick my wife over my car any day. She knows my perfect Saturday/Sunday is a 6 pack of cold ones, kids in the yard, and me working on my cutlass, f150, or even her ford edge in my driveway. Then when the sun goes down, take the cleanest ride for a quick cruise.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Ive seen a couple guys get rid of car and wife still leaves.if she is gonna go its just an excuse


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

If your wife isnt happy with what you do i feel bad for you son, i got 99 problems but my bitch aint one


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

My wife has stood beside me threw it all. At times we are total opposite. I love to blow money, from shoes to cars and drink/smoke. But ive never put it before the family.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

she'll be riding sancho's dick sooner or later.


chino_lokes_1981 said:


> LMFAO!!!
> My wife hates my car
> Hates when I spend time with my car working on it
> Hates when I spend money on it......
> ...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

plague said:


> I'd rather have my family than any car or club, but this is a good topic I been married for 20 years and I will say at one time I was into cars bad. I didn't feel like I put the cars first but they did and some of my friends could see it. . But cars are always a part but wife and kids come first me and my wife split for a bit 3 years ago and it took that to see I was moving fast didn't see it. A lot of lowriders won't tell ya they loose they family over these cars or can't do things with their family like vacations and so on. But I see it a lot of my friends loose it all and put shows and cars first your car won't be at your funeral


YES IT WILL. MANY OF HOMIES HAD THEIR CARS ON FLAT BEDS AT THEIR HOME GOING


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

70monte805 said:


> mods please move to offtopic.
> Thanks,
> MP


WHY? GOOD TOPIC THAT WE ALL CAN RELATE TOO


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

umlolo said:


> Ive seen a couple guys get rid of car and wife still leaves.if she is gonna go its just an excuse


PREACH! SHE GOTTA GET IN WHERE SHE FIT IN. THESE BITCHES ARE NEVER SATISFIED. I SACRIFICED A LOT AND THE BITCH STILL COMPLAINED. THAT'S WHY I DO WHAT MAKES ME HAPPY WHICH ARE THESE CARS. LIFE IS TOO SHORT. I'M NOT A SELFISH DUDE. I WILL COMPROMISE. SO IF A BITCH JUST GON' BE ALL JEALOUS AND SHIT WHEN A PACKAGE COMES TO THE HOUSE, AND I RIP IT OPEN AND SHE SEE'S CHROME ALL SHINING, ALL HUFFING AND PUFFING AND SUCKING HER TEETH LIKE IT'S SOME STEAK STUCK IN HER TEETH, THEN BITCH GET TO STEPPING!


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

If you have a good wife then you won't have to make this decision... Unless you are neglecting your family, in which case, you have already made the decision.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Alabaster said:


> If you have a good wife then you won't have to make this decision... Unless you are neglecting your family, in which case, you have already made the decision.


You can spoil your wife and your family and some ladies still won't want you to have a car..

Good luck with that OP...just the beginning of headaches



TALKISCHEAP said:


>


:happysad:



70monte805 said:


> ^^^^*I thought u didn't give head bish?* Ur speaking like a true head hunter


only for xmas and birthdays


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

~esjmami~ said:


> You can spoil your wife and your family and some ladies still won't want you to have a car..
> 
> Good luck with that OP...just the beginning of headaches
> 
> ...


a Good Woman shows respect and not trying to train some puppy

She got her mans back 100% and period 

If one or the other got less respect for the spouse - that is the WEAK LINK - doesnt make for a STRONG family

like my wife ... she trippin on Michael Jackson autograph stuff
ME: ALWAYS hated MJ and that stuff

... but mi bambina catchs a deal and she's smiling .... THAT is my life!

a real love not gonna tell one they cant have what makes 'em happy -- no condition to love


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

interesting question,with me there is no choice,when we met my wife new that I was/am into custom vehicles,lowriders,mini trucks,classics, all of the above,in fact she was/is one of my former car club buddies sister,she herself had an 84 regal,candied and tuft and wrinkled interior,so there was never no doubt about what I do as a life style, she has always been very supportive of me and the vehicles,i know that i'm blessed, no choices here...


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

That is so fucking true big dogg:yes:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I KNEW IT WAS A PROBLEM DAY ONE WHEN I MET THE LAST CHICK.. GOT ALL MAD BECUASE I SPENT 4 HOURS CLEANING MY CAR. I TOLD HER I DON'T RUN MY SHIT THROUGH THE $2 AUTOMATIC. THIS AINT THAT TYPE OF CAR THAT DON'T MIND SCRATCHES


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

plague said:


> I'd rather have my family than any car or club, but this is a good topic I been married for 20 years and I will say at one time I was into cars bad. I didn't feel like I put the cars first but they did and some of my friends could see it. . But cars are always a part but wife and kids come first me and my wife split for a bit 3 years ago and it took that to see I was moving fast didn't see it. A lot of lowriders won't tell ya they loose they family over these cars or can't do things with their family like vacations and so on. But I see it a lot of my friends loose it all and put shows and cars first your car won't be at your funeral


that is fucking true big dogg next year I will enjoy my family fuck my low low:finger:


----------



## jus_incredible (Mar 9, 2012)

lol first reaction. good read


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I wish we could hear from some of the wifes of layitlow talk about it. My wife has never said get rid of lowriding or my cars. But more look what it does to you sometime. a lot of negative energy, lots of goodtimes also.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

They do talk about it is what I mean how sometimes they feel behind the cars and family are second, just noone will say that


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

plague said:


> Well I wish we could hear from some of the wifes of layitlow talk about it. My wife has never said get rid of lowriding or my cars. But more look what it does to you sometime. a lot of negative energy, lots of goodtimes also.


I am not a wife only a sister but I have seen lots of frenz go thru ladies because the ladies bitched and complained. 

If your wife/lady loves you and wants to see you happy she will support you 100% as long as your priorities are straight


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

plague said:


> Well I wish we could hear from some of the wifes of layitlow talk about it. My wife has never said get rid of lowriding or my cars. But more look what it does to you sometime. a lot of negative energy, lots of goodtimes also.


***** said wifes lol.. my *****


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

plague said:


> I'd rather have my family than any car or club, but this is a good topic I been married for 20 years and I will say at one time I was into cars bad. I didn't feel like I put the cars first but they did and some of my friends could see it. . But cars are always a part but wife and kids come first me and my wife split for a bit 3 years ago and it took that to see I was moving fast didn't see it. A lot of lowriders won't tell ya they loose they family over these cars or can't do things with their family like vacations and so on. But I see it a lot of my friends loose it all and put shows and cars first your car won't be at your funeral



So true Im a rider for life and im not saying this game is a drug but real riders will feel me on this you get so dedicated into your car, the scene , or club and anything else doesn't matter. I got that way once and homies right you cant see it never again. shit now days its my wife kickin me in ths ass to get our build on. Im lucky as hell to have a wife thats been there 100 not only likes cars and lowriders but builds them right next to me. shes got a few of her own and we tag team shit. itd be fall and we plan out whats gettin built the following summer. I try to make sure everything house, bills,etc is paid before my lowrider. fuck all my rides nothing better than good woman by your side.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Most of you fools share that bitch anyways :nicoderm:...bunch of simps and suckers for love on here.

we build these cars to get hyna's, not wife em up.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> :roflmao:


same fools having some hyna's pose by their car, and taking pics of hyna's...


but have a fat ass wife/torta at home, they love...



projecting that player/baller image till you see their wife, faking the funk..put a mural of your fat ass wife on a ranfla, have your fat ass wife pose with your car in LRM. not some hot ass model.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> same fools having some hyna's pose by their car, and taking pics of hyna's..
> but have a fat ass wife/torta at home, they love...
> projecting that player/baller image till you see their wife, faking the funk..put a mural of your fat ass wife on a ranfla, have your fat ass wife pose with your car in LRM. not some hot ass model.


Unconditional love :dunno:

Idk how a fatass is wifey and I'm not :angry:


----------



## Junk Collector (Nov 11, 2012)

~esjmami~ said:


> Unconditional love :dunno:
> 
> Idk how a fatass is wifey and I'm not :angry:


3 ways 

fatass mama breaking neck to make dood happy
dumbass dood
boith 1 & 2
fat women scared to be alone so they try more

hot mama  - she knows she got a choice out there ...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> Unconditional love :dunno:
> 
> Idk how a fatass is wifey and I'm not :angry:


nah, the person who you're stuck with is the best you can get. :nicoderm:

that's why these same fools have fat ass wives, are fat asses themselves in poor health.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I noticed that alot at car shows; fools with fat ass wives walking arm and arm at the show. I don't know which is worse; a selfish ass dime peice that's in the way, or a fat ass chick that's just happy and content that she even got a man so she don't care what he does


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Junk Collector said:


> 3 ways
> 
> fatass mama breaking neck to make dood happy
> dumbass dood
> ...


:thumbsup:



Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> nah, the person who you're stuck with is the best you can get. :nicoderm:
> 
> that's why these same fools have fat ass wives, are fat asses themselves in poor health.


Love is blind :nicoderm:

As long as they are both happy that's all that matters


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

~esjmami~ said:


> I am not a wife only a sister but I have seen lots of frenz go thru ladies because the ladies bitched and complained.
> 
> If your wife/lady loves you and wants to see you happy she will support you 100% as long as your priorities are straight


Good to always hear a diffrent view


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Most of you fools share that bitch anyways :nicoderm:...bunch of simps and suckers for love on here.
> 
> we build these cars to get hyna's, not wife em up.


They some real lover dudes.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

people been quiet as fuck in this topic. :h5:

don't wanna admit the truth, that they share that girl on the regular.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

plague said:


> I'd rather have my family than any car or club, but this is a good topic I been married for 20 years and I will say at one time I was into cars bad. I didn't feel like I put the cars first but they did and some of my friends could see it. . But cars are always a part but wife and kids come first me and my wife split for a bit 3 years ago and it took that to see I was moving fast didn't see it. A lot of lowriders won't tell ya they loose they family over these cars or can't do things with their family like vacations and so on. But I see it a lot of my friends loose it all and put shows and cars first your car won't be at your funeral


* NOT TO DISRESPECT YOU OR ANYONE MY BOY BUT IF YOUR GIRL DONT SUPPORT WHAT YOU LOVE THEN SHE AINT THE RITE ONE  MY BOY!, BETTER LUCK WITH THE NEXT ONE:thumbsup: IM GLAD MY GIRL SUPPORTS MY LOWRIDEING LIFESTYLE CUZ THATS WHAT I LOVE AND MADE IT INTO A FAMILY THANG! LO LOW'S CAR CLUB *


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

~esjmami~ said:


> I am not a wife only a sister but I have seen lots of frenz go thru ladies because the ladies bitched and complained.
> 
> If your wife/lady loves you and wants to see you happy she will support you 100% as long as your priorities are straight


 WELL SAID ~esjmami~


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

a down ass wife will be happy of what makes you happy.. if shes a badass ass bitch on top of that , thats a plus... luckily, i gots boffuffin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

His next topic, Car for sale wife left took house, need money to find home. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> His next topic, Car for sale wife left took house, need money to find home.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:run::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::biggrin::roflmao::run:


----------



## 93LTCEXECUTIVE (Oct 16, 2013)

If your low rider hobby is not causing any issues with your relationship with her or family as in your hobby first then family second then yeah i could see why your partner would be giving you sh!t about it and or disrespecting you.

But if your a good husband, respect her, and your family, and serve your prioritys first(family) then there shouldnt be a problem because she should give you the same respect back on watever you like doing.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LoOpY said:


> * NOT TO DISRESPECT YOU OR ANYONE MY BOY BUT IF YOUR GIRL DONT SUPPORT WHAT YOU LOVE THEN SHE AINT THE RITE ONE  MY BOY!, BETTER LUCK WITH THE NEXT ONE:thumbsup: IM GLAD MY GIRL SUPPORTS MY LOWRIDEING LIFESTYLE CUZ THATS WHAT I LOVE AND MADE IT INTO A FAMILY THANG! LO LOW'S CAR CLUB *


None taken my wife supports me in lowriding, just if it had to be a choice I would choose my wife and family


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bwahahahahahaha tcs a trip


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahaha tcs a trip


aye I keep it real, these over weight simps with torta wives been quiet as a church mouse.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I keep it real, these over weight simps with torta wives been quiet as a church mouse.


  but shit torta needs lub too breh


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Shiiit. i dont know bout anyone else but.i didnt build my own cars to get bitchies. lowriding aint a skinny jean fad wit me . ive seen some of those torta couples before. that aint how i roll but everybodys got there own deal. i just know I'm blessed to have both worlds.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> but shit torta needs lub too breh


:boink: they give good head


CadillacRoyalty said:


> Shiiit. i dont know bout anyone else but.i didnt build my own cars to get bitchies. lowriding aint a skinny jean fad wit me . ive seen some of those torta couples before. that aint how i roll but everybodys got there own deal. i just know I'm blessed to have both worlds.


aye then show off your hyna holmes, show these fools what's up ese.

is this your firme wife ese?


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :boink: *they give good head*


:facepalm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> :facepalm:


a torta has to be good for something, id take money and a bj anyday of the week. but don't wanna be seen with a chick that has a body like mash potatoes


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

When I got got my act together many year's ago, and started lowriding? all I ever wanted was a down ass family to share my life with..
I've been with girls who did not even know how to drive.. and I would try to teach them so they could one day dip in there own car while we cruzz together..
But things never worked out for me. I got mad respect for you guys who could go cruzzing with your kid's ... One of my ex lady's did not mind my lowriding lifestyle when i was in the club, but it sucked because she never wanted to cruzzing with me and hang out.. Her daughters wanted to come to the meetings with me but she would not let them go.. needless to say we parted way's..


----------



## Gangsta lean (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't have a wife! But my girl is good with it!


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

187PURE said:


> I noticed that alot at car shows; fools with fat ass wives walking arm and arm at the show. I don't know which is worse; a selfish ass dime peice that's in the way, or a fat ass chick that's just happy and content that she even got a man so she don't care what he does


LMAO I ALWAYS WONDERED WAT THE DEAL WAS WITH THAT!! Hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

In my opinion if she's not happy w your hobby she's not the one and if your girl is on board with it it doesn't matter what she looks like if that's what you want its OK but some guys sacrifice and go w the model looking females cause cause its eye candy but they don't support your way of life all mad when you spend money on your ride thats when the problems start get rid of the car we need a minivan or room in the garage etc etc I see this slot why you selling your car wifey why are you selling your bike wifey why you selling your set up wifey that's 90% of the time no lie find what you want and stick with it


----------



## opaque (Jul 1, 2007)

my whips are clean, my girl is fine and the suns out. life is good.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> a torta has to be good for something, id take money and a bj anyday of the week. but don't wanna be seen with a chick that has a body like mash potatoes


Bwahahahaha mah nikka said mash patatoes


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*Some words to live by from an old kat with 20 years of marriage...."How can a woman be expected to be happy with a man who insists on treating her as if she were a perfectly normal human being." We are all aware of womenfolk being from another planet. So it should be no surprise they share a dissatisfaction with our interest with lowriders, naturally cars being an earth thing! To that I say so What...!! My wife has an interest in rehabbing and flipping homes that I don't particularly support. And to that she'll say so What...!! The thing we mutually appreciate is a good project. Be it a old Chevy or a neglected foreclosure. The me time and the accomplishment. If I want wifey to cruise with me I'll suggest scouting out some property. If she want's me to look at a house she'll suggest taking the chevy. A little advice for you young katz..Fuck all that my way or the highway bullshit!! Or should I say my lowrider or the highway bullshit. If your girl/lady/wifey supports you 99% of the time. You need to ask yourself is that 1% really worth more than the 99%. And if it is I suggest you invest in some petroleum resistant condoms *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

they have matching tits, just sayin'


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :boink: they give good head
> 
> aye then show off your hyna holmes, show these fools what's up ese.
> 
> is this your firme wife ese?


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> a torta has to be good for something, id take money and a bj anyday of the week. but don't wanna be seen with a chick that has a body like mash potatoes


Daym! :burn:


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

Some of us take lowriding first over family, that will create a big dent in any relationship. 
Been there, no mas..
:yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I seen a mad spouse kick in a quarter panel on a dudes 62 impala fully restored at the bakers show and he straight dome checked her at the show . Laid her out flat all the other car club guys backed off and she returned with sherrifs. Dude made it out on the flat bed before they arrived. That was some shit to see first hand . Some women just rather you spend the money on their out fit but you got to just balance it all out.:facepalm:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I seen a mad spouse kick in a quarter panel on a dudes 62 impala fully restored at the bakers show and he straight dome checked her at the show . Laid her out flat all the other car club guys backed off and she returned with sherrifs. Dude made it out on the flat bed before they arrived. That was some shit to see first hand . Some women just rather you spend the money on their out fit but you got to just balance it all out.:facepalm:


Hitting woman is for pussies, watching a dude hit a woman and doing nothing is for bitches.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> LMFAO!!!
> My wife hates my car
> Hates when I spend time with my car working on it
> Hates when I spend money on it......
> ...


I aint reading thru all dis shit so this may be a repost reply...

If a dude takes care of his lady in the bedroom, financially and respects her than there wouldn't be an issue. Basically handling his bizz like a man. If a dude wants to spend all of his time and money with his homeboys than maybe he shouldn't have got his ass married from the start.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Hitting woman is for pussies, watching a dude hit a woman and doing nothing is for bitches.


this and he probably was black.


----------



## neckbeard (Jan 3, 2014)

lowrider>wife


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Hitting woman is for pussies, watching a dude hit a woman and doing nothing is for bitches.


minding your buisness and avoid getting in anothers problems is the best way or there would of been more hand cuffs involved I aint no captain save a hoe


----------



## neckbeard (Jan 3, 2014)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> minding your buisness and avoid getting in anothers problems is the best way or there would of been more hand cuffs involved I aint no captain save a hoe


ain't that the truth


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOUR LOWRIDER WILL BE THERE WHEN YOUR WIFE LEAVES YOU!!! SINCE I BEEN MARRIED (1 1/2 YEAERS) I HAVENT SPENT SHIT ON MY CAR I HAVE TO STASH MONEY JUST TO GET LIL THINGS FOR IT. AND NOW SHE HATES ME CUZ IM RIDIN WITH MY CLUB AGAIN OH WELL!


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I seen a mad spouse kick in a quarter panel on a dudes 62 impala fully restored at the bakers show and he straight dome checked her at the show . Laid her out flat all the other car club guys backed off and she returned with sherrifs. Dude made it out on the flat bed before they arrived. That was some shit to see first hand . Some women just rather you spend the money on their out fit but you got to just balance it all out.:facepalm:


I remember when that happen, it was durring awards.... That shit was crazy


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

If she says "it's me or the car" - then she's got to go. I can always get another gf/wife. The women who love me would never make an ultimatum like that though.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

MAG8888 said:


> Hitting woman is for pussies, watching a dude hit a woman and doing nothing is for bitches.


X2


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DREAM N SESSION said:


> I remember when that happen, it was durring awards.... That shit was crazy


:yes:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ive picked one over the other both ways and neither time was i really happy.."BALANCE HOMIES BALANCE"...I picked the wife over lowriding and was miserable as fuck on sat and sun when the club was riding and hitting shows...so i picked lowriding over the wife and was miserable as fuck when i didnt have the wife rooting for me to place at show or the kids helping whipe down mirrors or share my dream of building a car and riding..point is i had to have both in my life to be complete so i learned to balance them both


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ive picked one over the other both ways and neither time was i really happy.."BALANCE HOMIES BALANCE"...I picked the wife over lowriding and was miserable as fuck on sat and sun when the club was riding and hitting shows...so i picked lowriding over the wife and was miserable as fuck when i didnt have the wife rooting for me to place at show or the kids helping whipe down mirrors or share my dream of building a car and riding..point is i had to have both in my life to be complete so i learned to balance them both


Well put, balance is the key..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ive picked one over the other both ways and neither time was i really happy.."BALANCE HOMIES BALANCE"...I picked the wife over lowriding and was miserable as fuck on sat and sun when the club was riding and hitting shows...so i picked lowriding over the wife and was miserable as fuck when i didnt have the wife rooting for me to place at show or the kids helping whipe down mirrors or share my dream of building a car and riding..point is i had to have both in my life to be complete so i learned to balance them both


:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

FUCK MARRAIGE..MARRAIGE KILLED LOWRIDING YEARS AGO....IF U DUMB ENOUGH TO MARRY A GIRL WHO DONT LIKE LOWRIDING..ITZ YUR FAULT.....NEXT TOPIC....:facepalm:


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> FUCK MARRAIGE..MARRAIGE KILLED LOWRIDING YEARS AGO....IF U DUMB ENOUGH TO MARRY A GIRL WHO DONT LIKE LOWRIDING..ITZ YUR FAULT.....NEXT TOPIC....:facepalm:


post up your 400 pound wife


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CEN said:


> post up your 400 pound wife


O..U MUST BE MARRIED.....I KNOW I AINT....TAKE THE TWINKIES AWAY FROM YUR WIFE....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MARRAIGE....:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


MY 400 LB WIFE....:rofl:.....


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

your sister look good bruh


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ive picked one over the other both ways and neither time was i really happy.."BALANCE HOMIES BALANCE"...I picked the wife over lowriding and was miserable as fuck on sat and sun when the club was riding and hitting shows...so i picked lowriding over the wife and was miserable as fuck when i didnt have the wife rooting for me to place at show or the kids helping whipe down mirrors or share my dream of building a car and riding..point is i had to have both in my life to be complete so i learned to balance them both


Well put!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm lucky I have a wife that loves lowriders, i got mine she has hers . but there is a limit $$$ ..first the bills then the trills ....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

find a lowrider wife! no?


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bluebyrd86 said:


> find a lowrider wife! no?


:yes:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Blessed, still have both!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

sdropnem said:


> Blessed, still have both!


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

GET MARRIED.???? AND GIVE UP SEX....HELL NO LOL.....:roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

_Don't get married. .....BEWARE of deh SIDA!_ hno:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

bluebyrd86 said:


> YOUR LOWRIDER WILL BE THERE WHEN YOUR WIFE LEAVES YOU!!! SINCE I BEEN MARRIED (1 1/2 YEAERS) I HAVENT SPENT SHIT ON MY CAR I HAVE TO STASH MONEY JUST TO GET LIL THINGS FOR IT. AND NOW SHE HATES ME CUZ IM RIDIN WITH MY CLUB AGAIN OH WELL!


reminds me of me...I told my wife my cars were there before he and they will be there after. I had my share of Chevys I didnt want to get rid of. The 2 cars remaining will stay. Wife is a practitioner with chips and I have to hide my money so I dont have to hear her whining. I got tired of her whining when I kick it in my garage washing my car or working on them. Now I just work on them before she gets home or on my days off while shes at work. I can't even go to a car show in peace before she tells me what time am I coming back.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> reminds me of me...I told my wife my cars were there before he and they will be there after. I had my share of Chevys I didnt want to get rid of. The 2 cars remaining will stay. Wife is a practitioner with chips and I have to hide my money so I dont have to hear her whining. I got tired of her whining when I kick it in my garage washing my car or working on them. *Now I just work on them before she gets home or on my days off while shes at work.* I can't even go to a car show in peace before she tells me what time am I coming back.


lmao


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> reminds me of me...I told my wife my cars were there before he and they will be there after. I had my share of Chevys I didnt want to get rid of. The 2 cars remaining will stay. Wife is a practitioner with chips and I have to hide my money so I dont have to hear her whining. I got tired of her whining when I kick it in my garage washing my car or working on them. Now I just work on them before she gets home or on my days off while shes at work. I can't even go to a car show in peace before she tells me what time am I coming back.


This is 1 of many reasons why I prefer hookers


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

sdropnem said:


> Blessed, still have both!


Nice


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :boink: they give good head
> 
> aye then show off your hyna holmes, show these fools what's up ese.
> 
> is this your firme wife ese?





old ass post.... you really looking at mans titty? smh, fuck all the kiddy games, its all about building cars, some folks get it, and some never will...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> old ass post.... you really looking at mans titty? smh, fuck all the kiddy games, its all about building cars, some folks get it, and some never will...


 yea like how i dont get that youre user name is cadillac royalty but you drive a lincoln


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> This is 1 of many reasons why I prefer hookers


You're a Jew, 5 foot 5 and tore back ,which is another contributing factor


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> old ass post.... you really looking at mans titty? smh, fuck all the kiddy games, its all about building cars, some folks get it, and some never will...


back peddle like a mofo



CadillacRoyalty said:


> Shiiit. i dont know bout anyone else but.i didnt build my own cars to get bitchies. lowriding aint a skinny jean fad wit me . *ive seen some of those torta couples before*. that aint how i roll but everybodys got there own deal. i just know I'm blessed to have both worlds.


 you can tell by that pic, you eat healthy and exercise daily . no torta in that pic, a super model.




FirmeJoe said:


> yea like how i dont get that youre user name is cadillac royalty but you drive a lincoln


big bodies, rolling big bodies??


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> big bodies, rolling big bodies??


lol super fucked up!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

haha looks like the high school crowd showed up, smh typical off topic...


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> haha looks like the high school crowd showed up, smh typical off topic...


ayye you said you weren't a torta couple, pic says different. gym membership should be priority numero uno vato


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

you the last one to talk about a gym membership, lol damn right i eat good and build rides, and you got the time to clown on the net all day, but i respect that, so dont worry about mines, haha


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

but back to the subject, if you have a girl? if you have a lowrider? real talk? she care about your ride?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> but back to the subject, if you have a girl? if you have a lowrider? real talk? she care about your ride?


Huh?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

the subject of this thread...


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

bluebyrd86 said:


> YOUR LOWRIDER WILL BE THERE WHEN YOUR WIFE LEAVES YOU!!! SINCE I BEEN MARRIED (1 1/2 YEAERS) I HAVENT SPENT SHIT ON MY CAR I HAVE TO STASH MONEY JUST TO GET LIL THINGS FOR IT. AND NOW SHE HATES ME CUZ IM RIDIN WITH MY CLUB AGAIN OH WELL!


Only if your lowrider isn't in your name! I know from experience cuz my ex went for mines


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> she care about your ride?


Why would you give a damn if your wife "cares" for your rides. Lowriders are built for picking up pussy. If you want a car your wife "cares" for then go buy her a minivan.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm sure you've seen the story about El Rey the rag 63, i didn't hear him say anything about how he got the car and built it for pussy.. but, if you really wanted to get pussy why waist all that time building a car. Hue Heffner had all kinds of pussy didn't need a car. But then again as long as you get the bitch in the end thats all that really matters..


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> I'm sure you've seen the story about El Rey the rag 63, i didn't hear him say anything about how he got the car and built it for pussy.. but, if you really wanted to get pussy why waist all that time building a car. Hue Heffner had all kinds of pussy didn't need a car. But then again as long as you get the bitch in the end thats all that really matters..


 this fool got 99 problems and a bitch is one :rimshot:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Marty McFly said:


> this fool got 99 problems and a bitch is one :rimshot:



^^ acting like you dont.. motha fuckas up in here acting like they dont have bitch, mom, sister, they gotta deal with:rimshot: lol, fuckin layitlow for ya


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Marty McFly said:


> this fool got 99 problems and a bitch is one :rimshot:


That dude definetly falls in love with the pussy. He wants his bitches to "care" for his ride, lol.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> I'm sure you've seen the story about El Rey the rag 63, i didn't hear him say anything about how he got the car and built it for pussy.. but, if you really wanted to get pussy why waist all that time building a car. Hue Heffner had all kinds of pussy didn't need a car. But then again as long as you get the bitch in the end thats all that really matters..


 judging by the dick riding in dis comment id say he is not looking fo pussy


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

in worst case's cars are still salvageable , not the same for women. And if u need the car to get sum then u got more than women problems I don't need her support just her, im not all into her shit and she not all up on mine. But I was thinking of going to happytimes show before I knew it she booked the room, shes smart kill two birds.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> Why would you give a damn if your wife "cares" for your rides. Lowriders are built for picking up pussy. If you want a car your wife "cares" for then go buy her a minivan.


If you need a Lowrider for picking up pussey u must be one ugly ensecure mothafucka lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I build my lows for me if the hyna wants to cruise coo if not coo to


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> That dude definetly falls in love with the pussy. He wants his bitches to "care" for his ride, lol.


lol!


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> judging by the dick riding in dis comment id say he is not looking fo pussy


hahahahahaha "dick riding" meter going off the scale


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Tavos68Ragtop said:


> If you need a Lowrider for picking up pussey u must be one ugly ensecure mothafucka lol


You must like picking up cock with your Lowrider. I prefer women in my vehicles.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah cruzing for pussy how old are u 65 or 18 only hood rats, crack head hookers on the street. no wonder theses fools end with dumb bitches fucking up there rides cause u picked her up in it .


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

http://youtu.be/KE60NnzQHIw
I found u some HAHHAHAHA anybody want 2nd's


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Yeah cruzing for pussy how old are u 65 or 18 only hood rats, crack head hookers on the street. no wonder theses fools end with dumb bitches fucking up there rides cause u picked her up in it .


Lol


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

RobLBC said:


> You must like picking up cock with your Lowrider. I prefer women in my vehicles.


U Angries lol


----------

